# 2007 Rabbit hard start issue



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

This had been an intermittent issue that has become worse recently. When I go to start my car it's been cranking for a while before it'll start. Recently I've stopped letting it crank for long since it's been occurring pretty much daily. I'll stop, turn the key back and then try starting it again. This typically gets it to start after only a couple seconds of cranking. Once it starts it runs fine. Nice and smooth, no misfires that I've noticed. I haven't gotten any check engine lights, but I also don't have access to a vagcom to check if there are any codes stored either. I'm thinking that the crank position sensor could be causing this. I believe it's a pretty easy fix (swapping the sensor on the bell housing). Does anyone have any insight? Any and all help is appreciated.
Rule #1...


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: 2007 Rabbit hard start issue (Isgro)*

something very similar happened to me last year - VW replaced the fuel pump and fuel pump relay under warranty. 
Here's the original thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4356093


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Rabbit hard start issue (steve1673)*

And the plot thickens. Hmmm, do you happen to know where the fuel pump relay is located? It sounds like something I should check. Thanks for your help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

Unfortunately, I don't. I wasn't at the dealer when they removed it. They did show it to me though, and it was visibly bad. 
Perhaps someone with access to a bentley manual can help out.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: 2007 Rabbit hard start issue (Isgro)*

just out of curiosity, do you still hear the fuel line "knocking" in the first 10 minutes or so of driving?
that noise stopped on my car when the pump / relay went bad, and came back after they replaced the parts.


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (steve1673)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve1673* »_Unfortunately, I don't. I wasn't at the dealer when they removed it. They did show it to me though, and it was visibly bad. 
Perhaps someone with access to a bentley manual can help out. 

No problem. I ended up picking the brain of a tech friend and he told me where it was. I checked it and it definitely wasn't burnt up like your had been, so I guess that's good.

_Quote, originally posted by *steve1673* »_just out of curiosity, do you still hear the fuel line "knocking" in the first 10 minutes or so of driving?
that noise stopped on my car when the pump / relay went bad, and came back after they replaced the parts. 

Hmmm, I'm not sure I know the noise you're talking about and don't remember anything like that from when the car was newer, either. 
I will say after reading your thread I had an idea pop into my head and I tried when I left work. When I put the key into the ignition I turned it forward to the auxilary position (and stopped before it engaged the starter) and waited a second. I heard the fuel pump prime and then turned the key and it started right away. It sounds like you've put me on the right path. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (Isgro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isgro* »_
Hmmm, I'm not sure I know the noise you're talking about and don't remember anything like that from when the car was newer, either. 

It's a common noise (I think it might even be in the FAQ) that is noticable when the car is warming up. Our family has been through 6 MKV's so far, and they've all done it. it's nothing bad, but in my case it was an indicator that "somethings changed" when I stopped hearing it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Isgro* »_I will say after reading your thread I had an idea pop into my head and I tried when I left work. When I put the key into the ignition I turned it forward to the auxilary position (and stopped before it engaged the starter) and waited a second. I heard the fuel pump prime and then turned the key and it started right away. It sounds like you've put me on the right path. Thanks again for your input.

You're welcome - BTW, do you hear the fuel pump prime when the drivers door is opened? (before you have put the key in the ignition) mine got a lot quieter when the pump started going bad.


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (steve1673)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve1673* »_
It's a common noise (I think it might even be in the FAQ) that is noticable when the car is warming up. Our family has been through 6 MKV's so far, and they've all done it. it's nothing bad, but in my case it was an indicator that "somethings changed" when I stopped hearing it. 


You know what, now that I've thought about it more I do know the noise you're talking about. I'll have to pay attention to see if it's still doing it. I guess I'll have to turn down the music, haha.

_Quote, originally posted by *steve1673* »_
You're welcome - BTW, do you hear the fuel pump prime when the drivers door is opened? (before you have put the key in the ignition) mine got a lot quieter when the pump started going bad.









It still primes when I open the door, but I think it's definitely quieter than it used to be.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

well, I think you've got the same problem I had, so you can skip all the replacement parts I tried in my original thread, and head straight for the fuel pump. 
Hopefully you're under warranty still. My dealer spent a week troubleshooting this issue with the VW tech line, so with luck your repair will be quicker. if you do go to the dealer for repair, PM me if you need my VIN for the techs to look up in the system. If I can spare someone a week driving a loaner craptacular base model chevy, then I will feel like I've accomplished something.


----------

